# Geico coverage in DC area



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

Just thought I would report my experience. I filled out the online form, got an email with a price quote. A few weeks later, I clicked "buy" and got a call from an agent right away. The price is $280 more per year than I was paying for "regular" insurance with Progressive.

I have a good driving record, several claims but no "at fault" accidents since 2008. Driving a 2011 Ford Fusion Hybrid. I told them I would be driving an average of 3 days a week with 10 pax per day. I made that estimate before I started rideshare and I'm doing more than that but not much more. I waited to pull the trigger until I'd done it for 4 weeks to make sure it was something I wanted to do. I may have gotten better terms because I asked about the policy upfront, before starting the gig, I don't know.

I'm OK with $280 a year extra for the peace of mind in knowing my coverage is good no matter what, with the same terms not the 1k/2500k deductible of James River. 

They have to talk to you on the phone, you can't do it all online. Geico's commercial office in DC has two people doing nothing but write rideshare policies and they are busy. The agent told me they plan to eventually offer it in as many states as is legally feasible.

It will be interesting to see where this goes. If the companies offering it make money, others will get in the game and the price may go down. On the other hand, if the early adopters lose money because rideshare drivers result in more claims than they anticipate, the price is going to go up.

I for one drive a lot more carefully now that my car is a direct source of income and I suspect my overall risk for an at-fault accident may even be lower than when I was driving half as many miles.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> Just thought I would report my experience. I filled out the online form, got an email with a price quote. A few weeks later, I clicked "buy" and got a call from an agent right away. The price is $280 more per year than I was paying for "regular" insurance with Progressive.
> 
> I have a good driving record, several claims but no "at fault" accidents since 2008. Driving a 2011 Ford Fusion Hybrid. I told them I would be driving an average of 3 days a week with 10 pax per day. I made that estimate before I started rideshare and I'm doing more than that but not much more. I waited to pull the trigger until I'd done it for 4 weeks to make sure it was something I wanted to do. I may have gotten better terms because I asked about the policy upfront, before starting the gig, I don't know.
> 
> ...


yeah got mine from them to


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

It's available in Texas, too. I got a quote that was $50 more a month than what I'm currently paying, but I haven't switched over for complicated reasons.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> Geico's commercial office in DC has two people doing nothing but write rideshare policies and they are busy.


From your ID, I am assuming that you live in the Commonwealth of Virginia. If you live there or in the State of Maryland, you can purchase a rideshare policy. Those of us who live in the District of Columbia can purchase no such policy, or any commercial insurance, for that matter.


----------



## Uber's Goober (Sep 16, 2015)

So if you live in Maryland but primarily drive DC & Va do I still get Maryland insurance?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Goober said:


> So if you live in Maryland but primarily drive DC & Va do I still get Maryland insurance?


If you live in Maryland, I would assume that you register the vehicle there. Thus, you have a policy written for Maryland.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

novadrivergal said:


> Just thought I would report my experience. I filled out the online form, got an email with a price quote. A few weeks later, I clicked "buy" and got a call from an agent right away. The price is $280 more per year than I was paying for "regular" insurance with Progressive.
> 
> I have a good driving record, several claims but no "at fault" accidents since 2008. Driving a 2011 Ford Fusion Hybrid. I told them I would be driving an average of 3 days a week with 10 pax per day. I made that estimate before I started rideshare and I'm doing more than that but not much more. I waited to pull the trigger until I'd done it for 4 weeks to make sure it was something I wanted to do. I may have gotten better terms because I asked about the policy upfront, before starting the gig, I don't know.
> 
> ...


You say DC area, which is MD DC VA, but Geico doesnt cover if you LIVE in DC now right?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You say DC area, which is MD DC VA, but Geico doesnt cover if you LIVE in DC now right?


No, but Erie will. Erie just started it. I am going over there Monday to sign up. My current policy with another insurer is up soon, so I can simply not sign onto UberX until I make the change. Now I can register to run Virginia jobs, too. I ran some UberX trips last week, so I will not be de-activated for non-use for a while.

I expect that Erie's move will push at least GEICO into offering its TNC endorsement to D.C. residents.

As you live in Maryland, this does not affect you, as you can buy the endorsement in Maryland. This assumes, of course, that you did not register your vehicle in the District of Columbia.

*EDITORIAL NOTE: *See editorial note to post #10 for the reason for deletions to this post.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No, but Erie will. Contact Lockhart's Insurance Agency, 3907 Georgia or call TAylor9-6222. Erie just started it. I am going over there Monday to sign up. My current policy with another insurer is up soon, so I can simply not sign onto UberX until I make the change. Now I can register to run Virginia jobs, too. I ran some UberX trips last week, so I will not be de-activated for non-use for a while.
> 
> I expect that Erie's move will push at least GEICO into offering its TNC endorsement to D.C. residents.
> 
> As you live in Maryland, this does not affect you, as you can buy the endorsement in Maryland. This assumes, of course, that you did not register your vehicle in the District of Columbia.


thanks for the info
by the way, do you happen to know who other than Geico does rideshare insurance for Maryland residents?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^^State Farm or Allstate, maybe? Do not quote me on that, though, as really I do not know. State Farm and Allstate do offer the rideshare endorsement in other states. I am surprised that Metormile has not come to Maryland, yet, as it is in Virginia. I do not know if Erie is admitted in Maryland. The broker at that agency to whom I spoke is licenced in D.C., Maryland and Virginia. She might know if there is another insurer in Maryland. There is a topic on the D.C. boards about it. That is where I got the information, so I went there yesterday.

*EDITORIAL NOTE:* It appears that the topic to which I referred has been deleted. I wonder if the Moderators deleted it because it had the name of an agency, an address, telephone number and name of a broker. For this reason, I am deleting same. If you want the information, send me a PM.


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

i'm a new driver and was concerned about insurance. I carry Geico, and they currently do not offer a rideshare coverage policy in Massachusetts as yet. They are working their way up the east coast & then toward the west.. . They currently have 25 states they do have coverage in, but they are intent on the spreading the coverage a few areas at a time. So have patience ...



novadrivergal said:


> Just thought I would report my experience. I filled out the online form, got an email with a price quote. A few weeks later, I clicked "buy" and got a call from an agent right away. The price is $280 more per year than I was paying for "regular" insurance with Progressive.
> 
> I have a good driving record, several claims but no "at fault" accidents since 2008. Driving a 2011 Ford Fusion Hybrid. I told them I would be driving an average of 3 days a week with 10 pax per day. I made that estimate before I started rideshare and I'm doing more than that but not much more. I waited to pull the trigger until I'd done it for 4 weeks to make sure it was something I wanted to do. I may have gotten better terms because I asked about the policy upfront, before starting the gig, I don't know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

In Houston, Uber has teamed up with Farmers. They even have a table in the Uber office. Progressive also offers rideshare insurance here.


----------

